# Motoren-Technik-Mayern RS Avants



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi fellas!
I'm just having a bit trouble remembering the true history of
these widebody "one offs" from MTM.
The cars featured center-bolt Bugatti 245/40 and 325/30 wheels,
widened arches by kevlar-composite material and a 2 BAR-boost
delivering 420hp by the standards kits by MTM.
Bodykits made in few examples, only mouldings are left at MTM
to be able to make repairs.
What I seem to remember is that there were one of these in Belgium,
sold to England, and another one sold from Germany (MTM owned?)
to Mr Dahlbäck of Sweden, then sold to Norway to it second norwegian
owner now.
Did these cars just come as S4 featuring S6 hood and rearlight details
etc?? From pics below, it seems that one of them is a full S4 and the
other one is a genuine S6.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

also, is this the S6 or S4 turnsignalcluster?
Having a bit problem with that too...


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

That's an S6 with clear turnsignal. The S4 had amber and the S6 had mostly clear with an amber trailing edge. 
This is the S6

This is the S4










_Modified by thetatau87 at 2:24 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the info - BUT, I'm from Europe...








So, you'd have to choose only from shape of cluster.


_Modified by WAUOla at 11:27 AM 11-9-2005_


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

It's an S6 for sure. Look at the angle of the head light to the grill. The S6 has a steeper angle. The S4 is more upright and has a more square grill opening.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, this I know.
But it is still interchangeable. That is why I'm asking if it is an S4 clusters or not.
This could very well be:
1. updatet MTM "RS4" with new exterior parts
2. "RS6" featuring S4 cluster as an result of few kevlar kits made på MTM


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

You need to post this question here http://www.audiworld.com/forum/s4s6.html
There is MUCH more traffic on this forum for the S4/S6 than there is here.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Ola, Jørn had his hood replaced for an S6 style hood when he repainted the car a couple of years ago, it was originally fitted with the 100/S4 type hood and headlights, since the car is a 1994 model. The turn signals are still the 100/S4 shape, of course, at it would be next to impossible to remould the fenders for the newer shape of the A/S6 turn signal (it's a little bit smaller than that of the 100/S4).
I saw this car only last week, as it still lives in the same town as Jørn does, about an hour's drive away from where I live. It's an aquaintance of him (and good friend of Jan @ Autopower) that owns it now.
Contact me for more info, you know how to










_Modified by PerL at 10:50 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

OK Per! Thanks!
And for ALL you other I5 turbo geeks, I hope you've had a treat in this thread!


----------

